# Procedure 22310



## MelanieB (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a surgeon who is called in to consult on a pt with a cervical fx.  He will order a TLSO and an ortho company will come in and measure and fit the pt with the brace and then invoice the facility for the brace only.  My surgeon will continue to follow-up on the patient.  Can I bill a consult and procedure 22310 and have the follow-up visits fall into the 90 day global period? What documentation requirements are needed in order to bill 22310?  Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Jun 17, 2008)

Where was the consult done, and were any other ailments or injuries evaluated by your doc?


----------



## MelanieB (Jun 18, 2008)

It was an inpatient consult and he is only treating the fx.


----------



## mbort (Jun 18, 2008)

as long as all of the consult requirements are met, you can bill the consult with the 57 modifier and the 22310, of course making sure that the documentation also supports the treatment plan for the fracture.


----------



## MelanieB (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Jun 23, 2008)

mbort said:


> as long as all of the consult requirements are met, you can bill the consult with the 57 modifier and the 22310, of course making sure that the documentation also supports the treatment plan for the fracture.



Yes, I agree with Mary! - As long as the documentation supports the consult requirements, and fx care plan... then yes!


----------



## PHeltonCPC (Nov 20, 2012)

*22310*

What if the dr orders the brace but the patient never follows up with obtaining from DME company?  Can dr still bill 22310??


----------

